# 142 Cigars



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

A belated Birthday gift from my wife. As per verbatim she said "Buy whatever you want, most likely it will probably be cigars anyway." 













QUINTERO PANATELAS
BOLIVAR TUBOS No.3
PUNCH ROYAL SELECTION No.11
JUAN LOPEZ PANETELAS SUPERBA
VEGAS ROBAINA DON ALEJANDRO
HOYO DOUBLE CORONAS
PARTAGAS LUSITANIAS
RAMON ALLONES GIGANTES
PARTAGAS 8.9.8

I have to return the Vegas Robaina Don Alejandros because there was mold. They also ran out of the Cohiba Siglo IIIs.  

Does anyone have spare Cabs or extra cigar boxes they do not need? I ran out of empty Habanos boxes.

Before this order I only smoked the Hoyo Double Coronas (thank you Hal; hk3). Once the weather is ideal, all will be torched. Thanks for looking and Happy Friday!


----------



## AsetOne (Feb 29, 2008)

Wow. that is a happy birthday for sure.......

Grats on the smokes, and another year on this earth.

James


----------



## DixieTiger (Mar 12, 2008)

HOLY SHEEP SH*T!

NICE SCORE:ss


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

SHOW OFF :dr :dr :dr

Happy Birthday Indeed :tu


----------



## map111158 (Jan 7, 2008)

god damn :dr


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

I have nothing to say but my bulging eyes say it all!


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

WOW!!!


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

I just spooged on my keyboard.


----------



## tchariya (Feb 26, 2007)

I got some empty boxes here...send me your sticks for safe keeping!

:chk


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

Now thats what I call cigar pron! And ofcourse a happy belated birthday brother!


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

sweet god, man! Those look incredible (a little big for a guy who thinks robustos are almost too big, but still... DAMN)! :tu


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Can I be your friend ??? Happy birthday..



Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Very nice Bro!:tu

Belated Happy Birthday!:bl


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Happy belated birthday indeed. Very nice. Much better than I thought this was gonna be. Thought maybe this would be a fake 1492 thread. Way better, and thanks for all the pictures. Too bad on the VRDAs, they are pretty good.


----------



## nonameman (May 18, 2007)

The most beautiful thing I'll see today.

Happy belated Birthday!:tu


----------



## Dux (Oct 4, 2006)

Sweet Score!! Happy Birthday Bro!! We need to Herf :tu


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Happy b-day man!

One thing I am learning, is that the wives of the BOTL's here seem pretty f'n great! You guys sure do have some "keepers"!

Thanks for the pic's!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

It is a Happy Birthday for you !!

Nice score there.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

I like your style. Reminds me of...............................me.:r


----------



## MeNimbus (Dec 18, 2006)

Dux said:


> Sweet Score!! Happy Birthday Bro!! We need to Herf :tu


Definitely Doug April 18th @ Merchants?



pinoyman said:


> Very nice Bro!:tu
> 
> Belated Happy Birthday!:bl


Thank you Rollito and I hope you are enjoying some of the gars that I sent. :ssThis is a new slope for me and it is extremely steep. :hn



Twill413 said:


> Happy belated birthday indeed. Very nice. Much better than I thought this was gonna be. Thought maybe this would be a fake 1492 thread. Way better, and thanks for all the pictures. Too bad on the VRDAs, they are pretty good.


The title would have been 160 Cigars, but they ran out of the Cohiba Siglo IIIs.

Thank you all for your kind wishes :bl


----------



## Mystophales (Aug 20, 2007)

Party at YOUR house!!!!

Happy birthday bro...:tu


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

Oh my.... I would try that for my birthday next month, but I have become accustom to sleeping indoors. 

Congrats on the great pick-up and understanding wife!


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

:dr:dr:dr Wow, very nice score and Happy B-Day :ss


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

Now that is a Gloat ! Go big or go home . Happy Birthday . Those VR DA's are awesome and the 898's as well . Me likey the photo's . :tu :bl :ss


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday! Those are some FINE smokes.:ss:ss:ss


----------



## MyMonkey (Apr 25, 2007)

Thing of beauty. Happy bday as well.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

tchariya said:


> I got some empty boxes here...send me your sticks for safe keeping!
> 
> :chk


:r:r Nice birthday gift!!:dr:dr


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

Holy crap Ji! Happy Belated Bday, I'm speechless! drooling and speechless!


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

*H A P P Y

B I R T H D A Y ! ! ! *

:bl:bl:bl:bl:bl:bl:bl:bl


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Very nice gift indeed.
Enjoy!!!


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

friggin beautiful:tu


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

WOW i think a little doo doo came out:BS

Happy Birthday!


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

Happy birthday. I wish I had the time to smoke some of the big sticks you've got. Enjoy.


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

:bl:bl:bl:bl:bl


----------



## Todd W (Jan 9, 2008)

PARTY!!! Happy belated Birthday, brother. Have fun -- that is some haul.

:tu:bl


----------



## tireiron (Sep 6, 2007)

Very nice pick up. That should keep you busy for awhile.


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

can i be your friend?

nice haul

stearns


----------

